# Elevated food bowl?



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, if you consider that elevated bowls are relatively new to the market, I wouldn't say the word "important" really fits them. Some people swear by them, but plenty of dogs are okay with traditional bowls.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you have a senior who might have a problem bending over to eat, yes. 

Young dogs? Nope.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I read in a Golden Retriever publication that some feel raised bowls can lead to bloat.

I've never used them and can't really see what the advantage would be.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I use an elevated bowl for my older Golden, as that's what I was told to do by his breeder and that is what he is used to, but my younger Golden's bowl sits on the floor. At this point, you could find just as many arguments for elevated bowls as against, so it really comes down to doing your research and going with whichever option makes you comfortable.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Raised food bowls are contributory to bloat, contrary to popular urban legend.


----------



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

They used to think that elevating the food bowl helped to prevent bloat, but now they say its better to leave the bowl on the floor. That its more likely they will bloat if you elevate the bowls. I tried the brake-fast bowls because I was so worried about bloat, when I started using it my dog burped more then he was before. My vet thinks the spikes in the food bowl didn't slow down his eating and just caused him to gulp more air so we stopped using it. I guess I'm not as worried as I had been because we did a gastropexy and tacked down his stomach.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, please don't elevate your dogs bowl unless they are older and have a hard time bending down to eat. It does contribute to bloat if the bowl is raised.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm...and I was told elevated food bowls were safer. I've used a raised bowl since Sam was a senior. I've used it for Ike since he was tall enough to eat from it....and Ike is a burper while Sam never was. I'm putting my bowls back on the floor.

Thanks for this info.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess in the natural state (in the wild) dogs ate things that were on the ground so it would seem reasonable that they would need to be "designed" to eat that way.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

I was told once that elevated dog bowls prevent gas. Our guy had some pretty bad gas at the time. But then we changed his food, bowls still on the floor, and I see no reason to raise them now, he never has gas. He is almost 4 years old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are alot of pluses and minuses in not using them. If you know people that have great danes, alot of them feed their dogs from elevated bowls. And they are known for bloat. And they dont have a higher cause with feeding from elevated bowls than the people that dont feed from bowls on the floor. 

Beau had *bloat* and his stomach did turn. It was very scary. He didnt use a elevated bowl. When I talked to my vet about it and seeing the stories about the elevated bowls, he said the majority of dogs he sees with *bloat* it is from the other causes the top being stress. And that is what Beau's was from. 

What is the science in the eating elevated causing *bloat*? Why does the bowl being higher causing them to *bloat* if they are not a fast eater? I can see if they are a fast eater but if not I dont see how that would make a difference. 
This site gives some info on it plus and minus 
How an Elevated Dog Feeder Could Lead to *Bloat* 
__________________


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

The reason I asked this question in the first place was because my puppy does not seem to enjoy eating food from her bowl and i thought I might need to elevate it... The replies from people who say elevated bowl would cause bloat is definitely very interesting and educational to me. thanks!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Bummer! I got a Neater Feeder for when our soon-to-be pup is full size. The bowl is about 8" off the floor- I'm guessing that's still too much? 

I guess thankfully I nabbed it on a Today Show special so I only paid $25 including shipping. I'd be super upset if I had shelled out the $60!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Great question - I guess it depends on the dog. My Remy is a special needs boy, which I knew before I adopted him, and he NEEDS an elevated bowl to prevent him from aspirating his food. 

He's got a condition called Cricopharyngeal Dyssynchrony - which basically means without the elevated bowl everything he eats just comes out his nose if we're lucky, or goes the other way if we're not! It's a very uncommon condition (just one more way my boy is special ) - and different than Megaesophagus which is way more common - but also often helped by raised bowls.

Interesting that someone here mentioned great danes - when Remy came the rescue sent a stand that one of the volunteers hand built to hold his bowl at the right height and angle. I of course had several more made, but wasn't quite thrilled with how bulky they were. I found the perfect solution on a great dane site - they custom made me a stand so now his food bowl is at the perfect 33 degree angle, his water is nice and high - and it travels very nicely!

Needless to say I am a big fan!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think special needs elevated bowls are a definite need. I "heard" that elevated bowls for the regular dog increases the air intake which can lead to bloat. Talked to my vet about this because my dog makes a 'gagging' noise after eating and thought an elevated bowl might help her. She is a lab, they are prone to bloat... bowl stays on the ground. 

As for not liking the bowl, if it is new or small that could be an issue. A new bowl has a funny smell, and a small one they may not like sticking their face in. Some pups are just fussy for awhile but usually get over it and settle in. Do you wet the food? Some pups don't like it moistened, some don't like it dry if you are feeding dry. Keep experimenting.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Dang........is there anything else I need to be worrying about?????


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Today was day 1 of bowls on the ground. So far, no burping today from Ike.

Sam was diagnosed with a partially paralyzed larynx when we got him the elevated bowls. He had been coughing back up bits of kibble when he ate. The elevated bowls did help. I just assumed they'd be as beneficial for Ike. I'm glad I saw this thread.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok so now I'm dumb struck. I've been using elevated food/water bowls for years and my vet suggested it. I just read replies on another thread that they cause bloat so I read the article that was linked and searched this site for more info.
Now I'm terrified for Ky, especially after reading about poor Sadie today. I'm thinking about putting Ky's bowls on the floor now but not sure how she'll do with it since she hates change and is already a very picky eater. From what I've read today though she'll just have to get used to it! 
Thank you to everyone that brought this to my attention!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have used elevated bowls for my large dogs for many many years and never had a problem. No burping, no gas.


----------



## IrishTiger (Nov 23, 2012)

My first Golden, Jake, used an elevated feeder for most of his life. When he passed I gave his "table" to my friends for their Doberman and Shepherd who have been using it for the past 3 years.

Now that Max is here, I've bought him an elevated feeder and another one for water upstairs so he has water when he's up on my second level (I have 3 floors, but only utilize the first two). I paid good money for these, they're quite cute, and he likes them. He does burp a lot and I am nervous about bloat so I am going to be rethinking this. These are adjustable tables from 8-15''... and it's at it's highest now. I might lower them and keep them, because both of us like them! 

Kitchen food and water









Master bath water


----------



## snoskr (May 31, 2015)

I start my puppies with dishes on the floor, until about 5 months. My 7 month old eats out of an elevated bowl and our other two ate out of elevated bowls and no problems. Even the Puppy drinks out of the elevated bowl doesn't like drinking out of the bowl on the floor, go figure.


----------



## JHSpraggins (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm glad I saw this post bc I was wondering whether or not to use an elevated bowl. I had read, during Dane research, that elevated bowls were crucial for avoiding bloat. Some info I found said they were recommended for all large breeds, as they can all be prone to bloat. From reading all the replies it seems on the floor is best and what we will stick with!


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

For all of you that said the word terrified..or worried ditto.

My first reaction was great another way that I killed my dog. Understand that I am still grieving the death of my Riley from unknown causes so daily I beat my self up from not getting him expert care (went to the vet just a clueless one) while there was time. The other part of me wonders what did I do to contribute to his illness....

Supplements too many not enough
Food
Shots
Walking too much not enough...
Vet care....bad vet
Walking in hot weather
Walking uphill
Heartworm Pills when younger
Not enough test at vet
Thought based on vet that X-Ray was enough to find growths now I know you need an ultrasound. BAD VET.
Lawn Chemicals prior to us going organic 8/9 years ago
Nylabones... Caused broken infected tooth in Benjamin what about poor Riley he had those for years. 10 plus...

The list goes on.....

NOW yes I gave him his elevated bowls back the last few months of his life because I thought it would be better for his tired bones. Vet had told me they were good.

Took them away from Benjamin this morning after reading this.

Ugggg... Cant win.

Thanks for the info... not trying to be a downer.


----------

